# LM555 ciclo trabajo 50%



## alej0 (Jun 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, estaba estudiando para una prueba de 555 que tengo la proxima semana, y estaba resolviendo este problema, que es un generador de ondas cuadradas, en el cual me di 
(El condensador C=1[uF])

como condiciones iniciales del condensador 1/3Vcc(v), 
con esto, la salida esta en Vcc(V), y calculo el tiempo de carga del condensador,
mientras que se carga el condensador, el ciclo de trabajo esta activo,

Cuando el condensador llega a 2/3Vcc (v), la salida esta en cero 0(v).
y calculo el tiempo de descarga del condensador.



ahi realize los calculos, y lo que me piden es determinar un ciclo de trabajo de 50% 

lo unico que se me ocurre es igualar t0 y t1 (t on y t off), luego determinar alguna relacion entre Ra y Rb (y el condensador no me afecta en este tiempo), pero al plantear la ecuacion t1=t2, ni el mathematica lo puede resolver, ya que me queda un logaritmo que complica el asunto 

alguien sabra como hacer esto, como determinar de esta o de alguna otra manera para obtener lo que me piden?

(Si coloco Ra=2.3618 y Rb=1K, y lo simulo, me da el 50% del ciclo de trabajo, pero analiticamente no se llegar a esos valores)


Espero me puedan ayudar, 
si me estoy llendo al chancho con esta pregunta, diganme nomas, pienso que no pierdo nada al preguntar 

Saludos!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2010)

no. no se puede hay que usar un "artilugio" para que eso ocurra


----------



## cosmefulanito04 (Jun 12, 2010)

Proba este programa:

http://www.esnips.com/doc/77219536-9863-498a-b8e1-c01e6020ade2/Calculo_555

Fija el duty cerca del 50%, ej. 49%.


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 12, 2010)

Te dejo este circuito es un astable a 50%



Saludos!!


----------



## capitanp (Jun 12, 2010)

Las frecuencias son muy bajas y con ese circuito se consiguen diferencias notables en los ciclos ya que nunca se puede llegar al 50%


----------



## jaimepsantos (Jun 12, 2010)

Se le puede poner el valor que deses y que maneje el 555 solo fue un ejemplo.
Aqui esta el prograama donde diseñas astables de 50%, +50%, -50% y monoestables.

Saludos!!


----------



## alej0 (Jun 12, 2010)

gracias por la ayuda!


----------

